# Snake Identification near Wauchope (NSW Mid North Coast)



## Marggg (Apr 23, 2014)

Hopefully I've posted this correctly.

I was wondering if anyone was able to identify this little guy that was on my verandah this morning.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## butters (Apr 23, 2014)

Looking at the shape of the head and basic colouration I would say green tree snake but that picture doesn't give enough for me to be certain. I'm pretty confident but I cant see the scales well enough to say for sure.
I don't suppose you have a head on shot or one from the side?
Was it yellow underneath?


----------



## Riffherper (Apr 24, 2014)

Was there white around the eye? I'm thinking yellow faced whip snake but another camera angle would help identify it.


----------



## eipper (Apr 24, 2014)

Like Butters I cannot be sure from that pic. At an educated guess, I'd say it's a Green Tree Snake. At that length (based on the decking width) Yellow faced whips are usually at little more robust than pictured, but as snakes are opportunistic feeders this is variable.


----------

